# christina aguilera "back to basics"



## queenofdisaster (Aug 16, 2006)

this album is HOT!!! i have been waiting so long. she's so amazing I LOVE HER!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

I love this album, and I love her freaking voice. 

and her legs and shoes and all that good stuff  too.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 16, 2006)

lol... mee too


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

I watched the thing on mtv last night.. She is amazing .. The whole time I stared at her hair, and was like "....I wish i could rock that platinum look" and yes her shoes!! wow.

Ive always sorta preferred Her over Britney, since they both came out around the same time.. 

Shes kept her game up pretty well as well.. 

I love britney too.. just not right now..


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 16, 2006)

dude, I totally dig this album.. Nasty Naughty Boy hasta be my fav.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its dirrty.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm going to cop this. That is a awesome pic Shimmer.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a bit of a fan.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 17, 2006)

I also concur that I'm a huge fan as well!!! I watched the MTV special and almost bawled my eyes out listening to "Oh Mother." I went through some of the same crap she did, only my mom is STILL with my step-dad.....but that's another story.....


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_I also concur that I'm a huge fan as well!!! I watched the MTV special and almost bawled my eyes out listening to "Oh Mother." I went through some of the same crap she did, only my mom is STILL with my step-dad.....but that's another story....._

 
I saw it too, I love her voice.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

i love her voice, i love her style, but what i love most about her attitude. she's straight up "this is who i am and i dont care what you think". i admire that so much


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 17, 2006)

i love her! her voice is just this amazing force! i still can't believe that that huge voice comes out of such a small body. i love the new album and i'm so glad that it's finally out. i've been waiting for it forever!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2006)

me too! the song "save me from myself" is my favorite ever. it's on my myspace. hehehe!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2006)

I love Christina!  The album is fire!  And I'm with queenofdisaster "Save me from myself" is amazing.  She went in a really different direction with that one.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaciousv1114* 
_i love her! her voice is just this amazing force! i still can't believe that that huge voice comes out of such a small body. i love the new album and i'm so glad that it's finally out. i've been waiting for it forever!_

 
Seriously!
shes only like 5 ft 1. its crazy.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

she definitely IS a dinky little thing, and she's lived some rather hard times.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

hey, queenofdisaster, i added you


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

i LOVE Xtina! she's so gorgeous and that voice! OMG! OMFG!


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

I lovelovelove her and her style...but her album...

I was a tad disappointed....maybe I'll go drive around and listen to it, it might grow on me.

UPDATED:

I'm hooked on Slow Down and Nasty Naughty boy (its got to be my FAVORITE on the album hahaha)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

I def. love her new look.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been a hardcore fan since day one! when she was skinny as hell, wearing super padded bras! lol..  shes the best.


----------

